# Thieves in Wilkes Elbert area



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2007)

Someone crossed over from the Broad River WMA on to my property and stole my ground blind and two chairs. Stakes, ropes, carry bags and all. Anybody hear of someone bragging about a new  Ground Max hub style blind they "FOUND", let me know.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Nov 22, 2010)

Sterlo, I think I bumped into you out at Broad River this weekend. You drive a White pick up?


----------



## BLINDMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

No excuse for this type of behavior. The effort was more than the material was worth. Hope they get caught


----------

